# Anybody familiar with Australian bottle?



## Sir.Bottles

I Just get this. Embossed:
 [align=center]BROOKE'S "LEMOS"
 REGISTERED TRADE MARK
 C.M.BROOKE & SONS PROPERTY
 CAPE TOWN.S.A.
 MELBOURNE AUSTRALIA
 [/align]


----------



## Sir.Bottles

Here is from another angle.


----------



## Sir.Bottles

Here is another.


----------



## Sir.Bottles

& again   []


----------



## Sir.Bottles

Here is the close up of the lip.


----------



## Sir.Bottles

& Here is the close up of the top.


----------



## Sir.Bottles

& Here is the bottom.


----------



## Sir.Bottles

I'am not sure if I was right to post it here. is it hand blown or ABM? Anyway what bottle is this? is it rare? value?
 Thanx for stop by anyone & have a superb day.[]


----------



## Sir.Bottles

It looks hand blown to me. but correct me if I'am wrong.


----------



## surfaceone

> ORIGINAL:  Sir.Bottles
> 
> Here is from another angle.


 
 Hello Leonard,

 It sure is a beautiful bottle! Would that one would appear in a dirt pile near me. But I very much doubt that might happen, cuz it's a very long way to Cape Town.






 "One of my favourite Aqua glass bottles and an all time South African (and Australian) favourite product BROOKE'S "LEMOS" lemon cordial. South Africans could be forgiven for believing that OROS is an older product than LEMOS, in fact, according to a bottle recently acquired the design was registered in the Union of South Africa :38/1926. BROOKE'S 171-2/1933, Trademark (Lemos man carrying bottle 575 -6/1924 and LEMOS 748-9/1926)
 The richly embossed 2 piece mould aplied lip bottle pictured here has REGd No13 on base and India REGd No 8449 REGd No 2596 AUST. on the side and must be one of the earliest examples known." From Rod Comer's South African site.

 Looks like there was a similar cordial style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "C (scarce rating) Brooke's "Lemos" still going strong in S.A. today, unfortunately in a cheap and nasty plastic container but still a really refreshing drink." From.

 Despite the beauty and intricate mould, I see one offered for $10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Brookes lemos cordial
 Stock photo a couple available with some different wording, applied or machine top
 $10" From.






 This is apparently "it" today, From.

 I'm sure Dale will be able to offer a better view, and local perspective, when he sees this.


----------



## TROG

Hi Sir.Bottles,

 The bottle you have found dates from the early 1920,s and the earliest of these that I have seen are from around 1910-1915. These bottle are very common here in Australia and are hard to sell to collectors but in an Antique shop would go for $5- $10 as they are quite an attractive shape.

 David


----------



## Sir.Bottles

well thanx everyone.[]

 I paid $20.00 for that bottle in local antique shop! DOH![]


----------



## LC

I would not feel too bad about it . At the time you bought it you felt it was worth the money . I have over paid for a bottle as I am sure many others have as well . I still have the ones I over paid for , not because I can't sell them , but that I still like them just as well as I did at the time of purchase .


----------

